# Protein shakes



## Bazza123 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi, I am type 2 diabetic, I am just starting gym work again and was looking at my protein shakes/products, do u know if these are save or advisable to take.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 20, 2020)

How many grams of carbs per 100g carbs do they contain? 

Our bodies turn all carbohydrates we eat and drink into glucose which is absorbed into our blood stream. As diabetics our bodies struggle to remove and utilise that glucose either due to not being able to produce enough insulin (usually Type 1 diabetes) or because our bodies have become resistant to the insulin we produce (usually Type 2 diabetes). High levels of Blood Glucose damage our nerves and blood vessels and leave us prone to infection, so the simple solution is to eat less carbs as then there will be less glucose in our blood. This means reading labels on our food and avoiding or reducing our consumption of carbohydrate rich foods.... these are the obvious sugars and sweet stuff like cakes biscuits, sweets and chocolate but also the otherwise healthy foods like fruit (fresh dried or juiced) and porridge and the starchy or stodgy stuff like bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, breakfast cereals etc. 

As a rough guide, I would say anything with a carb content of over 50% ie 50g per 100g needs to be significantly rationed and anything with a carb content of more than 10g/100g should maybe be eaten less frequently. You are looking to make up your diet with mostly foods which are less than 10g carbs per 100g. Meat, fish, eggs, some nuts, mushrooms, cheese, lots of leafy green veg.... the general rule is, if it grows above ground it is low carb, veg grown under ground has more carbs.... so carrots, parsnips and potatoes are higher carb, broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, lettuce  etc low carb.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 20, 2020)

Having glanced at the nutritional information on a couple of tubs, the carb content can be rather surprising, so it pays to get into the habit of reading the back of the packaging.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 21, 2020)

Disproportionally high protein intake also always used to have a reputation for tanking your kidneys in people with diabetes too - so I suppose ‘moderation’ is probably a wise approach


----------



## Philb125 (Jul 5, 2020)

Do anyone has an idea for protein powder which is vegan and sugar free? Suitable for diabetics? Any suggestions??


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 5, 2020)

Philb125 said:


> Do anyone has an idea for protein powder which is vegan and sugar free? Suitable for diabetics? Any suggestions??


Things shouldn't be labelled with such nonsense as "suitable for diabetics" what's suitable for one probably won't be suitable for numerous others as diabetes really is quite individual in what we can tolerate so the only way to tell if something is "suitable" for you is to test the impact it has on you as the individual


----------



## Thegingerfairy (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello.
I have just been reading all the information that everyone has written down, and I have found it all very interesting and helpful. I have been type 2 for just over a year and embarrassingly I am still trying to get my head round what I can and cannot eat. This is particularly concerning carbs. Thank you to rebrascora for your information.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jul 30, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Disproportionally high protein intake also always used to have a reputation for tanking your kidneys in people with diabetes too - so I suppose ‘moderation’ is probably a wise approach


That reputation appears to only be the case for those already on/ close to dialysis. 
Several studies have shown that it is carbs which are what is  harmful to the kidneys in those with only moderate kidney disfunction. So Low Carb with Higher Fat and Protein can actually benefit Type 2 Diabetics with mid to medium kidney disfunction by reducing the blood glucose  and the visceral fat.

Rather than use Protein shakes, several Low Carb doctors who specialise in working with athletes advise training in fasting mode and then eating a higher protein low car meal afterwards in order to re-build the muscles.


----------



## ayansha (Jul 31, 2020)

considering your diabetics you should try High-protein, no-sugar. here is the list of shakes you can try Peanut butter and a jelly protein shake, Apple cinnamon soya shake, Strawberry-banana breakfast smoothie.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 31, 2020)

ayansha said:


> considering your diabetics you should try High-protein, no-sugar. here is the list of shakes you can try Peanut butter and a jelly protein shake, Apple cinnamon soya shake, Strawberry-banana breakfast smoothie.


Sorry but there  is sugar in apple, strawberry and banana.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 31, 2020)

Much like Britons following Magna Carta which stated in 1215 that henceforth we were all equal - so are carbohydrates!


----------

